# central venogram - help!!



## prabha (Jul 4, 2018)

Can I code the below report with 36000 or 75827?, Actually, picc line placement(36569) was also performed on the same day(seperate report).

EXAMINATION: Central Venogram

CLINICAL HISTORY:
IV access requested. Central venous angiogram performed due to central venous occlusion.

FINDINGS:
Under ultrasound guidance, access was obtained into the basilic vein. Subsequently, under DSA
imaging left arm and central venous angiogram was performed.

Images demonstrate mature collaterals in the region of the distal subclavian vein extending into the neck
and along the chest wall. The collateral veins to communicate to the superior vena cava.
A 0.018 inch wire was threaded through the collateral veins into the superior vena cava. This wire was
utilized to advance the PICC line to the superior vena cava.

IMPRESSION:
THIS COMPLETE OCCLUSION OF THE CENTRAL VENOUS SYSTEM LEVEL OF THE MID TO
DISTAL RIGHT SUBCLAVIAN VEIN.
THERE ARE NUMEROUS COLLATERAL VEINS EXTENDING INTO THE NECK AND CHEST WHICH
DO COMMUNICATE TO THE SUPERIOR VENA CAVA. THE COLLATERAL WAS UTILIZED TO GAIN
ACCESS TO THE SUPERIOR VENA CAVA WHICH WAS SUBSEQUENTLY USED FOR PICC LINE
PLACEMENT.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 22, 2018)

prabha said:


> Can I code the below report with 36000 or 75827?, Actually, picc line placement(36569) was also performed on the same day(seperate report).
> 
> EXAMINATION: Central Venogram
> 
> ...



Venogram is bundled into PICC line placement. See 77001, contrast injections are part of 77001 for central line placements.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

